# Shooting light



## trophyslayer (Nov 26, 2014)

to the folks on the PFA this morning.


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 26, 2014)

to be fair it was only 3 minutes early which is waaaayyy better than the folks on the river.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 26, 2014)

Opening morning I heard a barrage like 25 mins early. Not even sure how they saw birds, but they opened fire


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 26, 2014)

We deer hunt about 5 miles from the Oconee River/Lake Oconee.

I'm always amazed that sunrise on the lake is about 15-30 minutes earlier than up on my ridge.  Just  saying.


----------



## jthomae (Nov 26, 2014)

I love this thread!  Even though I know perfectly well what time it is (because I have to look every two minutes) I'm always tempted to double check when I hear the "go-getters" blasting away early in the nearly dark morning...haha, what a bunch of jack wagons...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2014)

There's such thing as "legal shooting light??"  Wow, learn sumpin new eryday.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 26, 2014)

Last year I was on a hunt with a huge DNR presence and you bet somebody opened up 10mins early with the man sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 26, 2014)

So there's already a crowd gathering at the PFA?


----------



## andyparm (Nov 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's such thing as "legal shooting light??"  Wow, learn sumpin new eryday.





deast1988 said:


> Last year I was on a hunt with a huge DNR presence and you bet somebody opened up 10mins early with the man sitting in the parking lot.



Hooked on Quack it does not surprise me that a GT fan would not be able to read the regulations (UGA vs. GT hate week) 

Deast I've heard Butler go off EARLY many times...or was that my gun?? Hmmmmm.........


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 26, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> So there's already a crowd gathering at the PFA?



sho nuff... and i didnt pull the trigger this morning. There was one volley of shots off the main lake and the fellas that shot early maybe had 2 more pairs come in on them all morning... saw a total of 10 ducks fly over.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 27, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> sho nuff... and i didnt pull the trigger this morning. There was one volley of shots off the main lake and the fellas that shot early maybe had 2 more pairs come in on them all morning... saw a total of 10 ducks fly over.



I thought about giving it a go. Sure did have a few good shoots there last year, but if it's already drawing a crowd I may hold off. Best of luck to yall!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's such thing as "legal shooting light??"  Wow, learn sumpin new eryday.



Yep. I thought shootin' light was when you could see the ducks.....


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Yep. I thought shootin' light was when you could see the ducks.....



It is when you don't see any come back round...


----------



## chase870 (Nov 28, 2014)

I shoot on Cajun time


----------



## quackertackr (Nov 28, 2014)

I was on a quota hunt one time and the game warden asked why I didn't shoot at some wood ducks that lit in the spread. I told him that it wasn't legal time yet. He laughed and said shooting time is when you can see them. He then told me that was to keep people from shooting them off the water and roost area.


----------



## tritontravis (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's such thing as "legal shooting light??"  Wow, learn sumpin new eryday.



That's cause your a tech fan.


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 2, 2014)

quackertackr said:


> I was on a quota hunt one time and the game warden asked why I didn't shoot at some wood ducks that lit in the spread. I told him that it wasn't legal time yet. He laughed and said shooting time is when you can see them. He then told me that was to keep people from shooting them off the water and roost area.



had a GW tell a buddy of mine that when you can see em you can shoot em. so we go hunting at new place and low and behold group of 10 or so mallards set back landing gear down few mins early I don't even shoulder my gun everyone else blasts away.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2014)

Good topic, good luck.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 2, 2014)

chase870 said:


> I shoot on Cajun time





Those guys over there will start shooting at midnight if the moon is full!


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 2, 2014)

its amazing how a lot of guys don't know that GA's legal shooting time is split into 5 zones....each zone is +4 minutes from east to west


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 2, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> its amazing how a lot of guys don't know that GA's legal shooting time is split into 5 zones....each zone is +4 minutes from east to west



I've found using the table in the Georgia Duck regs and adjusting it for my time split, that it is 2-3 minutes earlier than the GPS adjusted app on my phone.


----------

